# The BEAST is home!



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I picked up my new to me 8-24 Powershift tonight, never thought I would get excited over a snow thrower! It's a little rough and needs some TLC but I got what I wanted. I was told it was around 10 years old, turns out it's a 1988. Overall it's in decent shape, the engine has rust on the shrouds, needs some carb work (loads up when running into packed snow), and the headlight doesn't work. It also has a problem with the power shift, it worked in one direction but not the other, just some gear griding noises. It's 2 degrees outside now so it'll have to wait until I get some time and the weather breaks to figure it out. The real plus is that it has electric start, the previous owner didn't think it did. It came from a landscaper so it probably has some hours on it but with the condition it seems to be in, I might be wrong. He did say they hated to use it because it was so heavy, that was the reason I wanted it!

I had to try it out and was pretty impressed, still have to learn how to use a 2 stage instead of my single stage. I've just downloaded the manuals from Toro, will spend some time reading up on things, I'm hoping the powerhsft problem is something simple, but if not that's OK, for what I paid for it, some new parts are to be expected.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Mazel tov on your purchase!!!!!! Let me know if i can be of service.....mahalo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Powershift93 - Any thoughts on the Powershift? It went into the rearmost position without too much problem, it won't go into the forward position at all. I even rolled it forward with no weight on the wheels and tried to get it to move and it didn't.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are going to have adjust that reverse cable and the arm latch one. it tells you in the manual. check the chain slap on the tranny. it should be between 1/8 to 3/8 travel. stand it on the bucket to do that. make sure the gas is out. you don't want a haz mat problem. clean up the slop on the shifter rod to the tranny. LET ME KNOW HOW IT GOES. MAHALO!!!!


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Part of me wants to get a power shift just because I like to master anything mechanical. I never realized Toro had such a good reputation until I joined this forum. I'd love to see pictures of how the power shift mechanism works. Maybe I could help you then. I had an experience with one of my blowers physically freezing this year. Maybe your trouble is that simple.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Powershift93 - I'm hoping the cable adjustment is all it needs, who knows if it was ever touched, just hope that nothing is too worn out although I did see pretty much all the parts are available. Question for you - on the gearshift, how defined and tight is yours? I'm thinking I may need some new parts to tighten things up on mine as it seems to be real sloppy.

Scipper77 - Can't be a freezing issue, it was clean and dry. When it warms up, I'll see about some pictures or at least an explanation. I will say with only using mine for a short time that the powershift really makes the front end heavy, great for digging into the snow. Without shifting the wheels to the rear, it tends to ride up on the hard packed stuff.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

To really answer that question a 1-2 minute vid would help. There should be some pressure you feel when going through the gears. It might need a few things. Are all the nuts tight. I mean you should be able to feel it hitting the detents in the transmission. Not just flying by them. Check that plate that the bottom part of shift rod connects to the trans. That is a weak link. Let me know mahalo!!!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congrats on your blower. I'm sure you'll get it taken care of, and if you need help there are many people here that can likely give you the info you need.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

REVERSE AND THE POWERSHIFT FEATURE ARE DONE VIA THE BELL CRANK ON TOP OF THE TRANS. I HAVE SAID THIS IN ANOTHER POWERSHIFT POST. CABLES GET STRECHED AND EVERY THING HAS A LIFE SPAN. INCLUDING US. SO SINCE IT HAS BEEN USED LIKE A RENTED MULE IT MIGHT NOT BE A BAD IDEA TO REPLACE THE REVERSE CABLE AND THE ARM LATCH CABLE. ANOTHER THING TO LOOK AT IS THE AXLE SWING ARM SEE IF THAT MOVES EASY AND CHECK FOR SLOP DOWN THERE. KEEP ME IN THE LOOP. MAHALO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Spent some garage time tonight, managed to find what I think are the major problems. Carb flooding is due to a bad float, it has some gas in it. Carb kit was ordered a few days ago but will try to find a float locally for the weekend. Shifter issues were a very loose and sloppy shifter. I can feel the detents but after a closer look the nylon bushings where the bottom of the shifter is held to the plate are pretty worn, they'll work for awhile as I switched them but they still need to be replaced. Sloppy shifter II is caused by a missing spring that pulls the latch lever back. Powershift won't move axle forward - loose cable not pulling on whatever is buried underneath (choice of words is far from technical right now, sorry). Will look for a Toro dealer tomorrow, hopefully I can at least get a float, the other parts I can llive without right now. Still very happy with it!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Congrats fibersport, I read powershifts posts and follow yours cause i'm looking for a powerthrow or powershift 824


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

keep me in the loop. let me know if I can be of further service, MAHALO


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

OK, been reading some and figured that the latch lever spring is what I'll need to get the powershift to work correctly. Problem is I won't be able to get one by Saturday. Anyone have a rough estimate how long the spring is and about what gauge wire so I can find a temporary fix? It looks like it would be about 3" with the latch lever pulled in all the way, didn't think of getting a measurement of it extended and it's too late to run out and check. I'm thinking it should be a little heavier than the other springs but not too heavy, great description I know .....

I did find a float at a big ACE Hardware, the brass one has been replaced by plastic. Should get my carb kit tomorrow so by Saturday it should be up and running.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

best bet is to find a spring at the hardware store that is the same gauge and turn it into a make shift for now. length is around 2inchs


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I just picked up one of these fine machines this year, and it was also stuck in Powershift mode. Mine ended up being the bracket inside the frame was rusted enough that it would not go up allowing the axle to pivot forward. That, and the control unit and cables were all pretty rusty and needed to be lubed and broken free.

It did sit for a couple of years and wasn't looked after too well, thus the really cheap price I got it for.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Spent teh evening working on it, the wife took #2 son to a school basketball game so I had the time. Carb kit came in so that went together first, engine ran great but still need to tweak the main and idle mixtures, figured 10:30 was a little too late for the neighbors to hear it. Picked up a spring at the hardware store and used that, will need to order the right one later, might as well replace all of them as they are a bit rusty. Adjusted the cables but may have to tweak that as well, the powershift works but I think it should have a little more power when shifting as I have to get the wheels off the ground otherwise it won't shift. Figured I would do that when it warms up as I want to pull off the lower cover to clean and lube everything there. I noticed that the auger shaft has some in and out play, I understand those bearings tend to go out so will look at that later as well. All in all, I spent about $23 to get everything in decent working order, not too bad for a 26 year old machine. Will take it to our new house either tomorrow or Sunday to clean up the driveway, will report back. Thanks for all the help and comments.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Spent a few hours cleaning up the driveway at our other house with the 824. It took some time getting used to a 2 stage over a single, had to remind myself to let IT do the work rather than me, however much of the snow was weeks old and there are a lot of pack snow tracks from driving on it. In some cases the snow was over the top of the auger housing, in the "new" snow it did great, amazing how strong it was. Also managed to really put the powershift to use, often times going in to a huge pile with the axle back, getting to the end and then switching it to the forward position for better handling. The rebuilt carb worked flawlessly although it's running a little rich. I might have to open up the transmission as it seems a little noisey when in reverse. Overall it is a true beast, it's just what I'll need out there.


----------

